# Company Placement



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Look at the tool section on this site. I imagine you should be getting a required tool list from your local but who knows.

Welcome and good luck.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

You should be patient you will be placed soon as for tools you should ask at the hall for the apprentice tool list.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Rewire is right. In my local, I have the following minimums for show up in the pouch -


Tool belt with tool pouch and nail bag.
Pair of 420 Channy's
Pair of 430 Chanys's
9" Kleins
Needle nose
Off-set Dikes
Torpedo level
Fat Max (25' x 1.25") tape
T-5 Strippers
6" inch straight blade Klein Screwdriver
4" inch straight blade Klein Screwdriver
#2 regular Phillips screwdriver
Allen Keys to 3/8"
20 oz Framing Hammer
Hacksaw and extra blades
Sharpie
Pen
Pencil
VOM (apprentice would need a wiggy)
Inductive voltage reader
Normally tool up in the Carhartts and leave the pouch close by. 

Service work? Pouch is on the shoulder going to the door if it's a call out for small job.


----------



## Tommy I (Feb 13, 2011)

Essirah, did you get into the residential or commercial program? I got into the commercial program and they actually had a thing where you give them $450 for the first year's books and a klein tool bag set up with most, if not all, of the tools on the tool list. It was pretty helpful especially for apprentices with no experience. Has anybody at the hall mentioned something like this to you?
The first day is the worst, of course. Expect a number of journeymen to give you **** about your shiney new tools. Par for the course, all in fun.


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

/\/\ My tool list was going to run about $330 from the JATC suggested supply shop. I went to Home Depot and bought it all separately, ran about $250. It's almost always cheaper to piece it together at a hardware store than buying it through the program. As an example, those TI-30X calculators they throw in with the books? Price sheet has it listed at $100~. It's $15-20 at Target. Not that you have a choice on that, though, as it's wrapped into the book cost that everyone has to pay. 


So you're already paying dues, but were not assigned a job?

That doesn't sound right. I rode apprentice book and went to class for three months before I got a call, then I had to pay dues and be indentured, only to be laid off 7 weeks later.

Maybe it's just the way my local handles things, but you shouldn't have to pay dues/get indentured until you have your first job.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just buy the tools you need.. I'd say tool tote, I like the Husky ones. Wire strippers, cheap Ideals, 11 n 1 screw driver, pencil, tape measure, hammer, few other basics. Saw a framing hammer on that other list? What the heck, I'm not a framer. Basic straight claw hammer. I would not expect a green guy to show up with everything he needs because he doesn't know what he needs. Some of the tool lists are absurd.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Just buy the tools you need.. I'd say tool tote, I like the Husky ones. Wire strippers, cheap Ideals, 11 n 1 screw driver, pencil, tape measure, hammer, few other basics. Saw a framing hammer on that other list? What the heck, I'm not a framer. Basic straight claw hammer. I would not expect a green guy to show up with everything he needs because he doesn't know what he needs. Some of the tool lists are absurd.


Yeah, and some haven't been updated in 50 years. Or so it would seem.

I think it was 480 who put together the best tool list I've seen.

Use the search function, it is your friend.


----------

